# soldering split rings?



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone out there solder or perhaps use JB weld or Bond-o on split rings? I have been having some trouble with rings coming open on me (Rapala products - I emailed their company and will post their response) of late. I would like to know the rings won't uncurl under a lot of pressure, and it would be nice not to have to worry about tying a knot and having it get into the groove.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I replace the hooks and rings on my Rapala DHJ's. I order salt water stainless rings and 4x strong treble hooks. What comes on them out of the factory are crap.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

for the price you'd think Rapala could give you quality components!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They're just catching up to everyone else on price... you're better off just changing them out. A lot of guys use the owner hyper wire rings. I've been using the Mustad KVD rings this year, and haven't had any problems. Eagle Claw makes good rings in the laser line (blue package) for cheap. I'd think soldering them would cause more problems than it would help.


----------

